# Afghans fed up with government, US



## AWP (Sep 6, 2008)

If the report is true this doesn't bode well for us. Perception is reality and if the people see us as failing and the government as incompetent and corrupt then we either change things or we run the risk of defeat.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080905/ap_on_re_as/angry_afghans_4;_ylt=At57YOm4gnbukDrAugtoBiTOVooA



> A strong sense of frustration echoed through dozens of interviews by The Associated Press with Afghan villagers, police, government officials, tribal elders and Taliban who left and rejoined the religious movement. The interviews ranged from the capital, Kabul, to the rural regions near the border with Pakistan.
> 
> The overwhelming result: Ordinary Afghans are deeply bitter about American and NATO forces because of errant bombs, heavy-handed searches and seizures and a sense that the foreigners do not understand their culture. They are equally fed up with what they see as seven years of corruption and incompetence in a U.S.-backed government that has largely failed to deliver on development.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 6, 2008)

It's really a shame, (understatement) and I certainly hope Gen. Petreaus can turn this area around soon...


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Sep 6, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> It's really a shame, (understatement) and I certainly hope Gen. Petreaus can turn this area around soon...



Isn't he being replaced in a few months?


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 6, 2008)

Some thing has to be done to address this ASAP. The bad guys could capitalise on this which is not good.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 6, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Some thing has to be done to address this ASAP. The bad guys could capitalise on this which is not good.



Your right of course, they will do that. I have severe doubts that our military or NATO can solve the problems of that AO. 

I offer no solutions either. If one studies the culture and history of that Country, one finds very little, to give one hope, that things will ever change there.

The fact is that until the majority of people at every level in that Country really want and support the needed changes, nothing will change.

Of course, if the neighboring countries, particularly Pakistan, were to actually close their borders and really clean up those areas infected with the Taliban. Allowing for joint military operations within their country using both  NATO and American forces, would help solve some of NATO and our military's border problems quite a bit. That said, I see no better cooperation from the new leaders of Pakistan. In fact, I think we will have more problems with them and less cooperation. 

IMO, the problems of this Country can not be solved by military actions, alone. :2c:


----------



## car (Sep 6, 2008)

Poetic_Mind said:


> Isn't he being replaced in a few months?



Yeah, but he's taking over CENTCOM, so Afghanistan, among others, will be his responsibility.


----------



## AWP (Sep 6, 2008)

The people once supported us and the gov't of Afghanistan. Our "inkblot" strategy for securing and improving the country isn't working and the people are going with the only presence they know of: the TB or the HiG.


----------



## car (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, we've been there now since the war started - '01

People have been so focussed on Iraq that they forget we started the war by bombing Kabul - I was in the pro shop at Carolina Lakes (anybody here know where I'm talking about? Think it was October :cool:) when that happened. 

It's time IMO for us to get back in to the real fight. Fuck Iraq. We've given them all the tools. They've been a conquered people for centuries. It's time for them to step up and rule themselves.


----------



## Scotth (Sep 15, 2008)

Couldn't agree more Car!


----------

